# bass



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Went out yesterday for about an hour just to get the lines wet ended up catching these 2 guys within about 15 mins of being there on a green jig with a purple trailer tail on it


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Small creeks produce...especially when most folks hit em up w/ crickets and live worms....They like the welcomed bigger baits!!!!


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Jason said:


> Small creeks produce...especially when most folks hit em up w/ crickets and live worms....They like the welcomed bigger baits!!!!


That's how this little creek is I have never seen anybody other then me and my dad throw lures out there everybody use worms


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

When I was in a club off coldwater....we would hit the creek quite a bit and the out-a-town folks would canoe/tube by and ask what we were fishing fer since the creek was so clear they thought no fish were in it!!! Idiot folk....I really freaked em out 1 day, a bunch of them were coming by and I held up a 4 ft rattle snake that I caught actually swimming the creek....Love to see city folk scramble!!!


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

I would have loved to have seen there faces I have fished cold water creek a few times and caught some nice bass throwing spinner baits


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Them bass really love 2-3 inch live crawdads!!! Hook em up on a type of snapper rig (1 hook only) and throw em in the deep holes in the bends of the creek....Pulled many a nice 2-3 lbrs....Never was into plastics back then but I'm sure you could catch the crap outta them on plastics!!!!


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

I have done really well on soft plastics I hooked my 2 biggest bass on escambia river on the grass hopper green flipping tubes both fish did the famous head shake and spit the hook I was mad but my biggest to date is a 6 1/2 pounder caught on a smoking shad swim bait with the paddle tail


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Growing up, I never fished plastics since I couldn't stand the slow retrieval process and all....In the last 3-4 years I forced myself to worm fish!!! I have caught more fish using plastics now and my biggest to date was an 8lbr on a plastic!!!


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeahi like fishing plastics bit it is a slow process but very effective


----------

